
From slum life to Disney film: Ugandan teen chess star 'the ultimate underdog' - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/10/world/africa/uganda-chess-teen/index.html?hpt=hp_c1
======
slyall
Nice story but it exaggerates her ability. Going from here rating and list of
games here:

<http://ratings.fide.com/card.phtml?event=10000399>

She is a fairly weak tournament player, good enough to beat any casual player
but I personally know some 10 year olds that would beat her.

She is ranked 14th in Uganda ( out of 15 rated players ) but only 3 of them
are women (the bottom 3) so I doubt she won the National Champs since the top
few players are pretty good. She probably won the Women's champs since she's
the second highest rated woman.

[http://ratings.fide.com/topfed.phtml?ina=1&country=UGA](http://ratings.fide.com/topfed.phtml?ina=1&country=UGA)

